# Looking for Drill Press Table Ideas



## THarvey (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a Jet 17" drill press.

I would like to build a table for it, but have not decided on the size or configuration.

Does anyone have any plans they would be willing to share? Or do you have a table that you like and would share some pictures and dimentions?

I know there have been some posted in the past.  I will do a search also.

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 14, 2009)

I always thought this would be slick for pen drilling if you could build it square. 









THarvey said:


> I have a Jet 17" drill press.
> 
> I would like to build a table for it, but have not decided on the size or configuration.
> 
> ...


----------



## VisExp (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are a couple shots of my drill press table.  The drawer below the table is really handy.  The side outfeeds are rarely used.  I did lose some height due to the thickness of the drawer/table but have not found it to be a problem yet.  I'm sure one day a project will come along where it is an issue.  If you have a floor mounted drill press then this wouldn't be a problem.  The sacrificial insert is a sliding dovetail and can be pulled out and flipped around or replaced when chewed up.


----------



## mickr (Jul 15, 2009)

Keith sure has a nice table..since I drill pens on my lathe, I rarely use a drill press...if using for reasons other than pen drilling, your table would have to accomodate what you wish to do...go to the woodworking magazine websites..this subject handled constantly


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is mine, I found the plans for it on the Woodnet forum. If I was to do it again, I'd make the T-tracks closer together, to get the hold downs closer to the bit. The round replaceable insert is the best feature. The fence is locked in place by cam lock mechanisms using the T-track.










Dan


----------



## THarvey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> Here is mine, I found the plans for it on the Woodnet forum. If I was to do it again, I'd make the T-tracks closer together, to get the hold downs closer to the bit. The round replaceable insert is the best feature. The fence is locked in place by cam lock mechanisms using the T-track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan,

Can you post a link?  I looked at Woodnet, but did not see one I thought was the one.

Also, what are the dimensions of you top?

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 30, 2009)

One of the few times I will recommend Sears -- they have a simple drill press table, angle adjustable, for a reasonable price.


----------



## THarvey (Jul 30, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> One of the few times I will recommend Sears -- they have a simple drill press table, angle adjustable, for a reasonable price.



I looked at it, but it has terrible ratings on Craftsman.com.

I have not known anyone who has one.


----------

